# Hydro Trim is awesome!



## victorydrywall (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello all,
I just finished my basement out and was talking to fellas at the supply house. I deal with them pretty regularly and they told me about Hydro Trim. I got a case and used it in the basement and all I can say is WOW! It went on quick and painless. It can be opened up and used for off angles as well. Wondering what you all thought of this new stuff. From what I've read and watched about it online, it is supposed to save quite a bit of material and labor. I'd like to hear if anyone has used the corner bead or L-trim on any big jobs.


----------



## PETE (Apr 2, 2008)

ive been using it for the past 2 months and cant complain at all. two quick coats and your done. im just waiting for them to release the bullnose


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Isn't it a crazy price?


----------



## PETE (Apr 2, 2008)

its a little high at about 3.35 a stick but i find it faster then the mud on


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

$3.35 for an 8, 9, or 10?


----------



## PETE (Apr 2, 2008)

Bevelation said:


> $3.35 for an 8, 9, or 10?


I got 9' sticks but when I ordered them I ordered 8'. I guess they sent me what they had in stock or they messed up.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

victorydrywall said:


> Hello all,
> I just finished my basement out and was talking to fellas at the supply house. I deal with them pretty regularly and they told me about Hydro Trim. I got a case and used it in the basement and all I can say is WOW! It went on quick and painless. It can opened up and used for off angles as well. Wondering what you all thought of this new stuff. From what I've read and watched about it online, it is supposed to save quite a bit of material and labor. I'd like to hear if anyone has used the corner bead or L-trim on any big jobs.


I saw a demo of HYDROTRIM at AWCI'S INTEX SHOW in Denver this year. I actually took a little video footage of the demo. Scroll to the bottom of our home page to check it out:
http://www.walltools.com/store/ (HYDROTRIM FEATURED IN VIDEO - CLICK LINK AND SCROLL TO BOTTOM OF PAGE)

Leave it to No-Coat to pioneer new innovations. Saw some other demos over at the Trim-Tex booth that we pretty interesting too. They actually have a wall that had an array of cornerbead set up and they were pounding on each of them with a hammering tool to see what the end damage would be on each. Interesting results. I too was pretty impressed with the Hydrotrim. You won't find it for sale on our site do to the nature of shipping sticks, but it sounds like it's doing really well at the material suppliers.


----------

